# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  Người Hà Nội có thể bị..... cá sấu ăn thịt - nguoi ha noi bi ca sau an thit

## danghung

*Việc nuôi nhốt cá sấu không có giấy phép, không biết cách bảo vệ đã làm cho cá sấu sổng chuồng liên tục ở Hà Nội. Nguy cơ cá sấu sổng chuồng, ăn thịt người dân Hà Nội hoàn toàn có thể diễn ra.*

Sự việc con cá sấu mà anh Phạm Quốc Cường câu được ở mương nước (Đại Đồng, Hoàng Mai), được ông Dương Văn Viễn, chủ hồ câu Viễn Thổ (Lĩnh Nam, Hoàng Mai) cách nơi bắt được cá sấu khoảng 400m xác nhận là của mình.

Sự việc trên đã hé lộ ra việc ông Viễn nuôi hàng chục con cá sấu trong hồ nhà mình. Được biết, ông Viễn nuôi cá sấu từ hơn một năm nay, giống cá sấu này ông nhập từ một trang trại ở Hưng Yên. Khi mới nuôi, mỗi con cá sấu dài 80cm.

_Những chú cá sấu này có thể xổng ra ngoài nếu không được trông nom cẩn thận._

Theo lời ông Viễn, đàn cá sấu của ông có 22 con, bị mất 8 con và chưa xác định được nguyên nhân mất.

Con to nhất phải ngoài 20kg, con bé cũng phải gần 10kg, thức ăn của chủ yếu của chúng là các loại thịt động vật, phổi lợn, cá biển.

Cũng theo lời ông Viễn, có khi ông cho cá sấu ăn, nhưng vì sơ sẩy, đã từng bị cá sấu cắn vào gân, mạch máu và đến bây giờ vẫn còn để lại sẹo ở tay. Như vậy, đàn cá sấu ông Viễn nuôi là giống cá sấu ăn thịt, cắn người khi xảy ra sơ hở.

_Một vài người thợ đang sửa lại chuồng nuôi nhà ông Viễn._

Quanh khu vực hồ ông Viễn nuôi cá sấu là ruộng đồng, nơi những người dân xung quanh vẫn trồng rau trên đó. “Cá sấu trong này thì xổng chuồng ra đây suốt, nhưng nó mới to bằng bắp chân nên không ai sợ, mới hôm kia lại xổng ra, ông Viễn lại bắt vào” – một người dân sống quanh khu vực cho biết.

Người dân ở đây cũng khẳng định việc ông Viễn đã từng bị cá sấu cắn vào tay, và họ bày tỏ lo ngại, nếu như những con cá sấu to xổng chuồng thì nó sẽ tấn công những người đang làm đồng.

Anh Lê Đình Xuân, một người đi câu tại đây lo lắng với việc nuôi cá sấu ở khu vực này: “Cá sấu còn nhỏ mà chưa quản lý được, còn để xổng chuồng suốt, đến khi nó lớn lên, ai dám đảm bảo là quản lý được. Chả nhẽ để nó cắn người rồi mới xử lý hay sao?”.

Bà Trịnh Thị N., một người đang trồng rau ngay cạnh hồ nuôi cá sấu của ông Viễn cho biết, thi thoảng họ cũng gặp cá sấu xổng chuồng ra đây, “dù nó còn nhỏ, nhưng nhìn thấy nó là tôi sợ, làm nhanh nhanh để về”.

Trở lại với bờ mương nước ở Đại Đồng (quận Hoàng Mai), nơi anh Phạm Quốc Cường câu được cá sấu. Theo tìm hiểu của chúng tôi, đây là một mương nước có nhiều rau, bèo phủ lên trên, nên rất khó để phát hiện ra cá sấu ở dưới. “Từ hôm câu được cá sấu ở mương này, gia đình tôi không dám để các cháu đi qua đây nữa, sơ sẩy là cá sấu nó ăn thịt lúc nào không biết” – ông Nguyễn Bá Kỳ (Đại Đồng, Hoàng Mai) cho biết.

_Cánh đồng nơi con cá sấu xổng chuồng vẫn có nhiều người dân đang canh tác rau mùa._

Những con cá sấu bị sổng ra ngoài khi vẫn chưa được tìm thấy, có khả năng chúng vẫn sống trong các ao hồ, đầm lầy ở khu vực lân cận, hoặc di chuyển theo hệ thống mương nước đi sâu vào trong thành phố. Nguy cơ những con cá sấu này lúc đói mồi, sẽ tấn công vào người đang rất tiềm ẩn.

Như vậy, gần 30 con cá sấu mà ông Viễn nuôi trong hồ câu của mình là nuôi trái phép, không có sự đồng ý của cơ quan chức năng. Cũng chính vì thế mà hệ thống chuồng trại, bảo vệ sơ hở. Ai dám khẳng định, với cách nuôi nhốt như vậy, với hơn 30 con cá sấu này, khi sổng chuồng sẽ không... ăn thịt người Hà Nội?

----------


## ipad

ặc mình nghĩ người HN ăn thịt cá sấu thì có  :cuoi1:

----------

